# Just diagnosed today



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

Hi all, I usually lurk around the Meeting Place board but came here today for some support. I was diagnosed with Fibromyalgia this morning. I have had the symptoms for so long and the doc said that I had all the trigger points and the generalized aches and muscle pain, fatigue etc and said it was definitely fibromyalgia. He put me on Flexeril 10mg at bedtime and Ultram 50-100mg every 4-6 hours for pain. Is anyone else on this regimen? He was really nice and printed off a lot of information from the net for me. Also injected a trigger point in my back with cortisone. I hope I get some relief soon, I hurt so bad, it is all I can do to make it through the day at work. Any advise would be greatly appreciated with what you have found works and what doesn't.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Jen:Welcome to the fm board. I recognize your name from the Meeting Place. I'm sorry to hear that you were diagnosed with fm. This fm thing is definitely a mystery to me, but it sure sounds like you have it. I have Flexeril on hand and do take it when needed. The Ultram I've never taken. I find the flexeril helps when my muscles are tight and in a spasm. I usually lay low when taking the flexeril because it makes feel dopey. The things that work for me are gentle stretching exercises and walking. I also take a warm bath every night before bedtime to help relax the muscles. Are you having trouble sleeping? I'm interested in your opinion on the cortisone shots. My rheumatologist suggested them for me, but in the chest area. I'm a tad nervous about it. Are you finding relief from the shots and how long does it last? I will post a couple of fm sites that you might find useful. We are here for you, so don't hesitate to post if you have questions. Take care.


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

Weener,Thanks for the welcome although I am sorry to be here. I took the Flexeril at 11:00pm last night and it finally wore off at 4:00 this afternoon. I felt dopey and in a fog all day. It was hard to work like that. I am going to take it again tonight but take it earlier. The doc said if I stick with it within a week the dopey feeling should subside. I hope! It sure did help my shoulders, back and arms though.As far as the cortisone shots, don't be afraid of them. When I have been in really bad flares they are the only thing that give me relief. My doc won't do them any closer than 12 weeks. I don't need them very often but when I do I do. They don't hurt much either.And yes, I am having terrible trouble sleeping. I have to take Ativan every night or I don't sleep. Last night was the first night without it for months. He told me he wanted me to use the Flexeril instead, but the Ativan doesn't make me dopey in the morning. I am terribly fatigued also, I guess from the chronic pain and lack of sleep. And here I thought it was old age!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Jen, I had the same problem with amitriptylene and feeling dopey the next day. I also started taking it earlier in the evening usually 3-4 hrs before bedtime. Unfortunately, it didn't work for me and I had to quit taking it. I find that in the winter my chest area gets really bad (costochondritis) and that's when the doc talked about the cortisone shots. I will keep it in mind, but hopefully I won't need it. I'm going for a l/2 hr massage tomorrow and can't wait. I also take ativan to help me sleep at night. I've taken it for 3 yrs and I think I'm addicted to them. My rheumy wants me off of them too. They are highly addictive and you must do a gradual withdraw from them. I actually started taking them to calm my nerves before my hysterectomy 3 yrs ago and here I'm still taking them now. Please remember to pace yourself. Take lots of rest when you can. I can relate to the old age feeling, some days I feel like 90 when I'm actually 43. Anyways, I have a few fm sites that you might find useful: http://www.sover.net/~devstar/ http://members.home.net/jfroache/fms.2.html http://ivillage.com (type in fibromyalgia to do a search of fm sites)


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2001)

So sorry to hear you are not doing too wellat the moment. We bought a hot tub a few weeks ago and I feel so very much better!! Muscles are MUCH less achey, and just feel much better . Have noticed my skin is much better, also. It is a large expense, but certainly better than going to the "germy" public hot tubs at the gym.Best of luck to youJudi


----------

